# Public Land Crop Field



## BTR (Sep 30, 2019)

I've recently gotten myself into waterfowl hunting which is becoming a slight obsession. I am constantly driving around and scouting for new places to hunt. Anyways, I've come across some crop fields of corn that have been recently cut. According to onX and DNR's site, these fields are on public land in a hunting area. I actually see a lot of farmed areas on public land. So I am wondering if I am legally allowed to set up a goose decoy spread and attempt to hunt geese on it. Does anyone know if there are laws permitting me from hunting farmed fields on public? Any of you have experience with this? Do farmers lease the land and assume ownership of it? I just can't find any info on it and I really do not want to break any laws. So I appreciate any advice / answers that you might have for me. Thank you!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

BTR said:


> I've recently gotten myself into waterfowl hunting which is becoming a slight obsession. I am constantly driving around and scouting for new places to hunt. Anyways, I've come across some crop fields of corn that have been recently cut. According to onX and DNR's site, these fields are on public land in a hunting area. I actually see a lot of farmed areas on public land. So I am wondering if I am legally allowed to set up a goose decoy spread and attempt to hunt geese on it. Does anyone know if there are laws permitting me from hunting farmed fields on public? Any of you have experience with this? Do farmers lease the land and assume ownership of it? I just can't find any info on it and I really do not want to break any laws. So I appreciate any advice / answers that you might have for me. Thank you!


If it's on the mi hunt app, you can assume that you're good to hunt there, although usually you can confirm that with those little corner posts that mark the borders.

The state leases land for farmers to put in different types of food crops here and there to provide exactly the hunting experience that you are seeking.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BTR (Sep 30, 2019)

Good to know. thank you for posting. I know it's public, but for whatever reason, it felt wrong to be there. I've only been doing this for a few years now so that might have something to do with it. Thanks again.




Macs13 said:


> If it's on the mi hunt app, you can assume that you're good to hunt there, although usually you can confirm that with those little corner posts that mark the borders.
> 
> The state leases land for farmers to put in different types of food crops here and there to provide exactly the hunting experience that you are seeking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Verify your information with your local CO or Lt.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79772_81097-24666--,00.html


----------



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

BTR said:


> Good to know. thank you for posting. I know it's public, but for whatever reason, it felt wrong to be there. I've only been doing this for a few years now so that might have something to do with it. Thanks again.


It feels wrong to me often too. Can I be here or hunt there... Can i use this lure on this part of the river here but why not there?? Can i use this decoy or scent attractant? Am i doing this that or the other thing wrong? There are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many ways to do something wrong its crazy. Gotta be very well rehearsed and know the rules without any doubt. Id sure would be a shame to run into officer whoopass whos old lady pissed him off that morning and find you without a plug in your gun.. lol


----------

